# Giải đáp tự làm đệm ghế gỗ 2001



## Dung Thủy (5/11/21)

Giải đáp tự làm đệm ghế gỗ 2001
1. Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu làm đệm ghế gỗ
Trước khi bắt tay tự làm đệm ghế gỗ tại nhà bạn cần chuẩn bị một số nguyên liệu và dụng cụ sau:
•    Đệm mút và vải bọc ghế là 2 nguyên liệu không thể thiếu, bạn có thể tìm mua chúng dễ dàng trên các nền tảng thương mại điện tử. Ngoài ra bạn nên tận dụng vải vụn cắt ra từ quần áo cũ để làm phần đệm ghế giúp tiết kiệm chi phí.
•    Vải bọc đệm ghế: Nên ưu tiên chọn mua chất liệu da vì chúng có độ bền tốt cũng như tính thẩm mỹ cao. Tuy nhiên chất liệu da đòi hỏi gia đình bạn cần có máy may để may vải bọc đệm ghế dễ dàng.
Hoặc sử dụng các loại vải khác phù hợp với nhu cầu và sở thích của gia đình bạn để làm vải bọc đệm bàn ghế gỗ tự nhiên phòng khách nhé!
•    Một số dụng cụ để làm đệm ghế gỗ như thước dây, kéo, dao, bút bi, ván ép, máy bấm ghim gỗ.
2. Hướng dẫn tự làm đệm ghế gỗ tại nhà
Sau khi đã chuẩn bị đầy đủ nguyên liệu, dụng cụ cần thiết thì chúng ta cùng bắt tay vào làm đệm ghế gỗ cho gia đình nhé!
Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    Bước 1: Đo kích thước và cắt đệm theo khung ghế
•    Bước 2: May vỏ bọc đệm ghế
•    Bước 3: Lồng phần đệm mút và vỏ bọc là hoàn thành
Bước 1: Đo kích thước và cắt đệm theo khung ghế
•    Sử dụng thước dây đo chiều dài, chiều rộng phần ghế ngồi và vẽ kích thước khung đệm ghế ngồi vào ván ép.
•    Bên cạnh đó bạn có thể sử dụng một cái lon hình tròn đánh dấu 4 góc của đệm ghế để tỉa hình vòng cung giúp tăng tính thẩm mỹ và đẹp hơn.
•    Cắt ván ép theo hình vẽ và sử dụng nó để đánh dấu kích thước phần đệm mút, vải bọc đệm ghế và cắt chúng theo số lượng bạn cần thiết.
•    Đối với phần vải bọc ghế bạn cần cắt thêm 1 đoạn vải để bọc xung quanh đệm mút với kích thước như sau:
•    Chiều dài = Chiều dài đệm ghế x 2 + chiều rộng đệm bàn ghế gỗ kiểu hiện đại x 2
•    Chiều rộng = Chiều cao đệm mút x 2
Lưu ý khi cắt đệm mút hay vải bọc ghế thì bạn nên cắt dư ra phần đường kẻ tránh trường hợp bị thiếu hụt trong quá trình tự làm đệm ghế gỗ tại nhà .
Bước 2: May vỏ bọc đệm ghế
Lặt mặt trước của 2 miếng vải bọc vào nhau và may theo mép vải của phần mặt sau giúp giấu đường chỉ bộ ghế sofa gỗ tự nhiên kèm nệm




•    và tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho phần vỏ bọc đệm ghế.
Lặp lại đường may 2 – 3 lần sofa gỗ chữ U
•     giúp đường chỉ chắc chắn hơn. Sau đó cắt phần chỉ, vải thừa và lộn mắt trước ra là bạn đã hoàn thành công đoạn may vỏ bọc đệm ghế gỗ.
Bước 3: Lồng phần đệm mút và vỏ bọc là hoàn thành
•    Lồng phần đệm mút vào lớp vỏ bọc và lớp cuối cùng là miếng ván ép. Sử dụng máy bấm ghim gỗ cố định 1 cạnh giúp bạn kéo căng phần vải bọc ghế và cố định 3 đầu còn lại dễ dàng hơn.
•    Trong quá trình tự làm đệm cho bàn ghế gỗ thì việc kéo căng phần vải bọc bạn cần kiểm tra xem có bị nhăn vị trí nào không và khắc phục ngay lập tức.
•    Tuy nhiên bạn cũng không nên kéo chúng quá căng có thể làm chất liệu bị giãn nở và rách trong quá trình sử dụng những mẫu bàn ghế gỗ phòng khách đơn giản. Cuối cùng sử dụng kéo cắt phần vải thừa là hoàn thành.
Vậy là quý khách đã nắm được cách tự làm đệm bàn ghế gỗ phòng khách rồi. Để được tư vấn thêm vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

